# Kts & Scar & Aw Imr



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

CraftyZA submitted a new Showcase Item:

Kts & Scar & Aw Imr 



> Scar has been set up for 1 ohm on the dot using the Medusa style build. 8 wicks, 2 coils. (and yes i know it is time to clean. Does not taste burned. Only a bit muted, but still plenty flavour)
> 9 - 10 drops allow me to full vape session before it dries out.
> Kts is loaded without kick, but with an AW IMR battery.



Read more about this showcase item here...


----------



## Derick (14/11/13)

Looks awesome - Definitely want to try that Scar now


----------

